# 32 Inch LED TV under Rs 35000? Help Please!!!



## Jhamit (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I have gone through a lots of threads and haven't been able to decide yet. Some fresh thoughts might help. I am looking for a 32 inch LED. Full HD. Budget can be extended by a couple of thousands. Any info about grey market contacts.

Also, there have been a couple of new entries in the market, which I didn't find a mention of in the recent threads. PQ and Sound are of utmost importance. Ability to play multiple video formats.


Please help asap as I am going to buy one tomorrow...


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 13, 2012)

Have a look at the following models.
Samsung 32EH5000 Full HD LED TV which is retailing for 33k(with 51 free movie pack), Samsung 32EH6030 Full HD 3D TV is retailing for 37k(with 2 free 3D glasses and 51 movies pack).
And Samsung 32ES5600 Full HD LED Smart TV which is the best LED TV out there is retailing for 42k( but in newspaper samsung said the price is 39k that too with wi-fi dongle and skype camera so I doubt the price)
But still you can bargain a lil more on these prices, these are the maximum amount one should pay for the product.


----------



## Jhamit (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I am confused between brands. From whatever I have gathered SONY is the most preferred/recommended brand. I have used SONY products myself and am using them and am pretty content with them. So, coming back to LED TVs, I visited a couple of multi-brand showrooms and had a look at couple of TVs from every brand(I have been doing this for a month now ) and I also felt that the PQ and SQ of SONY TVs are better than almost all the other brands out there. So my first choice would be a SONY TV and then SAMSUNG, PANASONIC, LG in that order. I like SAMSUNG because they have priced their TVs well but then I got to read about "Panel Lottery" system and how they play with the "Clear Motion Rate" and that the TVs they call "Full Array" might not be full array as it's difficult to provide the technology within the price range for those TVs. Now, I wanted a FHD but no SMART TV or 3D and the size of 32". When I visited Sony showroom, they said they do not have a model like that. One of the models was HD with no SMART TV or 3D and the next upgrade was FULL HD but was a SMART TV(which unnecessarily added to the price). When I compared the 32" models of these TVs there was a visible difference(Contrary to what most people say that @ 32" ther's hardly any difference between a 720P and a 1080P TV) although not very easily noticeable. I am sorry as I don't remember the model numbers(I am bad at that and that's why I had them noted down..but have lost that piece of paper ). 

Now I am here talking to you experts to get help on deciding which Brand and Model to chose and also get answers to my questions, which I will ask later when you suggest the model. Thanks for your patience in advance.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 14, 2012)

Sony's EX650 and NX650 is quite good, but is way beyond your budget, and also sony doesn't supports all video formats.
LG is to be considered only if you want a 3D TV.
Won't consider Panasonic, philips etc in the league.
So now you are left with Samsung, in that case you can read my above post


----------



## Jhamit (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, can you tell me a bit more about 32ES5600(which u have mentioned as "the best LED TV out there")? Why do you say so:

1) Is the PQ better than that of SONY?
2) Is the SQ better than that of SONY?
3) Anything else, except that it plays multiple formats including .MKV.....


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 19, 2012)

I visited a few showrooms just a day before yesterday and I was planning to buy a 32" TV in around that budget only, and I bargained hard and was getting Samsung 32ES5600 for only 36.5k and the company was having a scheme in which I was getting wi-fi dongle + skype camera+ airtel DTH connection(but need to 1k for 2 months subscription)+ 51 movies pack.Many dealers were not giving any discount and were selling the same for 39k, so do bargain hard.And there is no better option available than this.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are okay with only HD resolution, you can get Sony EX330. It has better PQ and SQ compared to Samsung models,  check this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/166027-getting-confused-between-three-led-tvs.html

If you are looking for Full HD, you can get the Philips model mentioned in the above thread. It also has very good PQ


----------

